# A gum with explosive flavor!



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 10, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/...ory?id=9290557



> The jaw of a 25-year-old Ukrainian man, Vladimir, was blown off after he laced his chewing gum with an unknown substance, according to local authorities.
> (http://www.cgz.sumy.ua/news/guika.html)
> A chemistry student at the Kiev Polytechnic Institute who was identified only by his first name Vladimir liked to chew gum and dip it in citric acid, his family said.
> 
> He was working on his home computer Saturday night in the town of Konotop when his mother heard the sound of the explosion, according to authorities. She turned around to find Vladimir, 25, on the floor with his face bleeding and his jaw blown off.



How did you go?

I blew my god damn jaw off with exploding gum. The CIA has nothin' on this guy.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow. That's, er.... special


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2009)

Um, I guess the moral is "Don't mix gum and citrus"... ?


----------



## Sinjo (Dec 10, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## Rhyolite (Dec 10, 2009)

I read another story that said he dipped it in something else which he mistook for his citrus. But even TNT wouldn't do that with a minute amount on some gum I think.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

They only thing I can think is LOL, but that seems mean.  


I guess there's new ammo for people who just LOVE to spread old wives tales.

"Now dear, if you chew too much gum your face is going to blow up, it was on the news!"


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

It obviously wasn't citrus that did it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, the citric acid may very well have eroded his enamel away enough for the bone itself to be exposed, so, given the proper chemical interactions between the calcium in bones, the citric acid, and the leftovers from whatever else he'd been eating...

Then again, this happened in Ukraine. He probably got some gum with plutonium in it, after having chewed uranium gum this whole time :V


----------

